# Leg bitten off by a raccoon!!! please help!



## sonnythebunny (May 5, 2013)

there is a little stump left,I felt the bone, it is about 2 centimeters high, and we don't have iodine, or betadine. the feed store opens at 10:00....
his back leg was bitten off last night, by a raccoon. Here is what happened;

I went outside to feed/check on the bunnies, and I saw only Caramel & Twix sitting on the cuddle box, and one kit was missing I picked him up and saw a little patch of blood where his leg should of been, so I looked around the hutch, and I saw a little trail of blood going to the cuddle box.....
he can hop, but the blood is disgusting 


do you want pictures?


----------



## elevan (May 5, 2013)

I would dip in iodine, betadine or at the very least some Blu-Kote.  Then wrap thoroughly with gauze and vetwrap tape (the stuff that sticks to itself).

I would also consult a vet in the morning.

Best of luck, please keep us updated.


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 5, 2013)

I'd make sure the bone isn't exposed to air.  Very painful if exposed.


----------



## CritterZone (May 5, 2013)

I would also be concerned about rabies.  How is the bunny doing?


----------



## bonbean01 (May 5, 2013)

awww...poor thing!!!!  That has to be so painful...you may have a hard decision coming up if it is best to treat or put it down...I hate raccoons!


----------



## alsea1 (May 5, 2013)

Poor lil fella.
Racoons can be difficult thats for sure. They are so smart.


----------



## sonnythebunny (May 5, 2013)

thanks everyone,
he is hopping around, no teeth grinding, so he does not seem in pain.
and yes I agree! raccoons are terrible (but right now we have a problem with skunk stink!)

the good news is (drumroll...) WE GET TO HATCH 7 (chicken) EGGS!!! which I have been waiting FOREVER to do


----------



## Okie Amazon (May 6, 2013)

Poor baby!  He may need professional amputation as a lot of animal continue to try to use the stump and prevent it from healing. Good luck.


----------



## sonnythebunny (May 6, 2013)

the stump is about 2 centimeters, I will keep him on soft padding so he does not get sores on his remaning foot


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 8, 2013)

I just learned this week about Blue Kote, I always thought it was a great antibiotic and great topical, until had a couple kids get a bad infection after using blue-Kote as a topical. VEt said it is not a good antibiotic for any kind of scrap/rash/sore.   Just a head up.  I learned my lesson.


----------



## sonnythebunny (May 8, 2013)

should I stop with the blu-kote, but continue with the betadine?


----------

